# Apple iOS 5



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was doing some reading on this the other night. Looks like a lot of cool new features. I think its due out early next month some time. I dont have a Mac but have the iPhone and iPad


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

it's out today.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> it's out today.


You say its available for download today? I thought it was a few weeks out yet


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yup. should be out in a couple hours.

upgrade your itunes NOW before their servers get butt raped.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its going to be chaos. I will probably wait it out for a few days.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's usually what I do as well, but im actually pretty excited for this update.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes. Some of the new features look pretty cool


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm glad we could finally have some special alone time together in this thread.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha!!!

Sorry to barge in on you like this, but you really should have left a sock on the knob or something.

I'm pretty excited about the update too. I've heard from developers who've been using the beta version that it's pretty sweet and there are LOTS of features included that I've been saying to myself "why the heck didn't Apple do _this_", so I dig that. Especially the feature of being able to use the camera shutter via the volume control. I've always thought it was stupid to have to load up the camera app and then have to keep the camera perfectly still while trying to look at the screen _and _​touch it at the same time. Stupid Apple


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Hey is anybody...
> 
> Oh! Sorry guys. Didn't know anyone was here. I'll leave you two alone.





hollowbody said:


> hahaha!!!
> 
> Sorry to barge in on you like this, but you really should have left a sock on the knob or something.


lol...this is why i keep coming back here....

every time apple roll sout a major release i ALWAYS say, wow, thanks apple, why wasn't this included 2 years aog????


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> hahaha!!!
> 
> Sorry to barge in on you like this, but you really should have left a sock on the knob or something.


Yeah someone lock this thread right now


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> every time apple roll sout a major release i ALWAYS say, wow, thanks apple, why wasn't this included 2 years aog????


DUH! that way everyone waiting with baited breath on everything to come out of Steve Jobs' little perfect empire. 

If they got it right the first time, what would they do for a follow-up?

At least this time is a legit update with some new features and stuff. What grinds my gears is the weekly iTunes updates that come out and do absolutely nothing other than annoy me with pop-ups about updating my software. WHAT COULD POSSIBLY HAVE HAPPENED between last week and this week that requires an update to a music player? It's not like it's an operating system or an anti-virus or some other crucial piece of code, it just plays mp3s and some other stuff. 

But hey, they make snazzy stuff, right?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> hahaha!!!
> 
> Sorry to barge in on you like this, but you really should have left a sock on the knob or something.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the update too. I've heard from developers who've been using the beta version that it's pretty sweet and there are LOTS of features included that I've been saying to myself "why the heck didn't Apple do _this_", so I dig that. Especially the feature of being able to use the camera shutter via the volume control. I've always thought it was stupid to have to load up the camera app and then have to keep the camera perfectly still while trying to look at the screen _and _​touch it at the same time. Stupid Apple


I've had the volume shutter on my Android phone for months now


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> I've had the volume shutter on my Android phone for months now


Stupid Apple, they'll get it right some day, and then...watch out!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

iOS5 is now available at an itunes near you.

Be sure to update on the same system you Sync with. I have to wait until I get home this evening


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Updating iPhone now


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am going to wait a few days, but I am looking forward to it. iOS5 has a bunch of the features I currently jailbreak to get. Unfortunately they haven't provided an alternative to one major feature I jailbreak for, SBS Settings. But overall, it sounds like a great update. They actually seemed to look at what features people were jailbreaking for, and replicated a bunch of them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Traveling until Sunday. I've got something to look forward to. I'm absolutely stoked for the notifications revamp in iOS. It's going to have a very nice impact on my life; the iPhone is my pager for work.

CoM review here http://www.cultofmac.com/122693/ios...teve-jobs-always-thought-you-deserved-review/


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

My first impressions of iOS 5 are good. I wish notification centre was on lock screen though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

blam said:


> My first impressions of iOS 5 are good. I wish notification centre was on lock screen though.


It's not?? I had the impression it was. I thought they had based if off LockInfo which is a mainstay on my jailbroken phone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> DUH! that way everyone waiting with baited breath on everything to come out of Steve Jobs' little perfect empire.
> 
> If they got it right the first time, what would they do for a follow-up?
> 
> ...


The be fair, I think the majority of the updates have to do with security. iTunes is basically the hub for for a ton of purchases now, not just an mp3 player. It also has to be updated to work with AppleTV and iPhone updates constantly because they all work together. iTunes actually performs quite a few functions now from music store, to video rentals, to app purchases.

They need to make a 'lite' version of it for people who only want to use it for music and queuing up ipods lol.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I tried to update my iPod Touch and now it is hosed.I can't even do a Restore on it. WTF?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> It's not?? I had the impression it was. I thought they had based if off LockInfo which is a mainstay on my jailbroken phone.


 yes and no. we can now get all notifications shown on the lock screen when they come in. at the apps screeen you can open the NC and it shows everything as well. 

if you got 4 emails, 2 txts and a twitter while locked, it will show up on the lock screen. however, once you unlock and lock again (without reading those incoming msgs) they will no longer be shown on the lock screen, only in notification center at the app screen.




Big_Daddy said:


> Well, I tried to update my iPod Touch and now it is hosed.I can't even do a Restore on it. WTF?


 yeah...it killed all the photos on my iphone...not cool...now i have no idea how to get them back. ipad ios update went well though


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I updated both iPhone and iPad and it all went well. No loss of data. I just followed the instructions. May have gotten lucky though


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Back up! Back up! Back up!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hardasmum said:


> Back up! Back up! Back up!


When I ran the update it automatically backed up the whole device and then when the new operating system was installed it re-installed all the backed up data. Thats the way it worked when I did it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Back up! Back up! Back up!


i backed it up and it backed it up prior to installing...i got ripped off, son.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

blam said:


> i backed it up and it backed it up prior to installing...i got ripped off, son.


Ditto. I even manually put it into DFU (Data Firmware Update) mode and it still won't complete the Restore. I now have an iPod Brick.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> When I ran the update it automatically backed up the whole device and then when the new operating system was installed it re-installed all the backed up data. Thats the way it worked when I did it.


Same here. Went smooth as a peach. It backed itself up and then restored the data to the phone afterwards.

This tends to happen whenever Apple deploys a new OS, though. Works for some, not for others. Sterling reputation always intact, somehow...strange, ain't it


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Updated today without any issues....yet


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i was able to recover my photos, which is nice. kind of disappointed i had to go through the trouble.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

It took me 3 times before it got it right. Seems good now. The fact that there's a message app for the touch leads me to believe the new version will have 3g service and wifi like the iPad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Metal#J# said:


> It took me 3 times before it got it right. Seems good now. The fact that there's a message app for the touch leads me to believe the new version will have 3g service and wifi like the iPad.


If the Touch had a 3G feature...it'd be an iPhone.

The iOS messaging is Apple's shot across RIM's bow and it works over the data network, so WiFi or 3G. But that's not, IMO, indicative of an iPod that's some sort of miniaturized iPad sporting data-only 3G. People who want that will just buy an iPhone.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

iaresee said:


> If the Touch had a 3G feature...it'd be an iPhone. The iOS messaging is Apple's shot across RIM's bow and it works over the data network, so WiFi or 3G. But that's not, IMO, indicative of an iPod that's some sort of miniaturized iPad sporting data-only 3G. People who want that will just buy an iPhone.


So by that logic you can make calls on an iPad. The cost of a touch is less than half of a iPhone. If they offer the ability to text only over 3G I believe many kids on budgets would choose this over an iPhone. An apple news site supposedly said apple had a touch add up for a day with the 3G logo next to the wifi.......then removed it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Metal#J# said:


> So by that logic you can make calls on an iPad. The cost of a touch is less than half of a iPhone. If they offer the ability to text only over 3G I believe many kids on budgets would choose this over an iPhone. An apple news site supposedly said apple had a touch add up for a day with the 3G logo next to the wifi.......then removed it.


Not at all. The Touch and the iPad aren't in competitive categories. Cramming a 3G radio in to a touch, which is an iPhone 3G without a 3G radio already, makes little sense especially when the 3GS is about to become Apple's "free" iPhone.

The small form factor, the existence of the 3GS make a 3G touch seem like an absurd product to me.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

And adding the 3G radio would bump up the cost. So, the difference in cost would be less enticing and people would just opt for an iPhone if they weren't getting one free with a plan.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find the battery on my iPhone is draining much quicker with the cloud backup on. Is it just me?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just updated my i4 and ipad2. I'll do my Wife's ipad2 this evening. So far no ssues.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I find the battery on my iPhone is draining much quicker with the cloud backup on. Is it just me?


if mine drained any quicker, i wouldn't make it to work in time to plug it in! Seriously, though, the batteries on these things are garbage.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My 4 was doing really well. Couple days at least. But with this cloud on I am charging everyday. My 3 did really well for first 2 years but when it starting going it went fast


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here are some tips: http://osxdaily.com/2011/10/16/ios-5-battery-life-fix-tips/

I have always followed these, so a lot of these settings were still default when I updated. But there were a bunch of settings I shut off that would definitely drain a battery.

I have had the update one for 2 days now. After tweaking some settings, my battery life seems about the same. I am running the cloud. Are you guys sure it's the cloud and not one of the other settings causing your problems? 

I have heard having the wi-fin sync on at all times can drain the battery as well. A setting like that doesn't need to be on at all times by default IMO anyway. I don't need my phone checking for updates all day, every day. Turning it on once a week to check is fine.

So far I dig the OS overall. I really really miss SBSSettings though. All the other tools I used on my jailbroken phone are pretty much covered in the OS. But SBSSettings was something I used all the time. It may be reason enough for me to jailbreak when one becomes available for ios5. I am surprised with all the 'jailbreak' features Apple added, they didn't include something like SBS.

One other thing I love/hate is notification centre. I love that they added it, but I with it worked more like LockInfo. With Lockinfo, notices are always on your lock screen until you check them. EG until you read a new email, it always shows as a notification. With the notification centre, as soon as you close it all new notifications are gone off the lock screen, even if you haven't checked them all. It's not the best implementation. But, better than nothing.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I doubt it's wifi sync killing batteries because you can only wifi sync when you're plugged into a power source. It'd most likely location services.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

blam said:


> I doubt it's wifi sync killing batteries because you can only wifi sync when you're plugged into a power source. It'd most likely location services.


I thought it ran wi-fi sync anytime you hook onto wifi? learning something new every day.

I heard Bluetooth in enabled by default, which can drain the battery as well. After the install process, my Bluetooth was not enabled by default though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I doubt it's wifi sync killing batteries because you can only wifi sync when you're plugged into a power source. It'd most likely location services.


Its not the wifi sync, its the cloud. Its uploading all the data to the server. The wifi sync only takes a few minutes tops


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its not the wifi sync, its the cloud. Its uploading all the data to the server. The wifi sync only takes a few minutes tops


I have the cloud enabled on my phone though, and I am seeing no difference in battery life. I'll monitor it over the next couple of days.

Useful thread here: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3378076?start=15&tstart=0 . In most of the cases, cloud was not the issue. A lot of these people didn't even have it enabled. Problems were fixed by shutting off other settings.

Update, phone has been on for 2 days now since last charge. Sitting at 59% battery life at this point. This is with cloud on. I will turn it off next time I charge and see if I see any difference.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well, battery drain issues appear to be hitting my phone now. I can't seem to isolate the problem either. Battery life seemed pretty close to what I was getting with os4, now at times I can almost watch the battery drain.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Well, battery drain issues appear to be hitting my phone now. I can't seem to isolate the problem either. Battery life seemed pretty close to what I was getting with os4, now at times I can almost watch the battery drain.


Once I shut off the cloud mine went back to normal


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My battery life always sucked, so I haven't noticed a huge drop in longevity. The iPhone's one major design flaw is the fact that it needs to be plugged in every day. Useless. Other than that, it's a great piece of kit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> My battery life always sucked, so I haven't noticed a huge drop in longevity. The iPhone's one major design flaw is the fact that it needs to be plugged in every day. Useless. Other than that, it's a great piece of kit.


That's how it is for me. My 3GS would never last more than 10 hours in standby. If I'm using it I'd get maybe 4-5 hours, less if I did something like fire up Skype on it for work meetings.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> That's how it is for me. My 3GS would never last more than 10 hours in standby. If I'm using it I'd get maybe 4-5 hours, less if I did something like fire up Skype on it for work meetings.


As mentioned before. Once they start to go they go fast, real fast. My 3G which I had for at least three years ran fine for about 2.5 years and then it started to go. Once it started I was charging it twice a day. I have had the 4 now for about 5-6 months and so far I plug in every second day or so unless I am on heavy phone usage. I expect about the same performance on this one. Not sure how it compares to all the other product lines out there.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my battery has been getting its ass kicked lately. going to take your suggestion scott and turn off some cloud services. i think it's "locate my iphone" that might be raping and pillaging my battery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As mentioned before. Once they start to go they go fast, real fast. My 3G which I had for at least three years ran fine for about 2.5 years and then it started to go. Once it started I was charging it twice a day. I have had the 4 now for about 5-6 months and so far I plug in every second day or so unless I am on heavy phone usage. I expect about the same performance on this one. Not sure how it compares to all the other product lines out there.


I've had to plug my 3GS in twice a day since I got. That hasn't really changed for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> my battery has been getting its ass kicked lately. going to take your suggestion scott and turn off some cloud services. i think it's "locate my iphone" that might be raping and pillaging my battery.


Its for sure something to do with the new operating system. I noticed it as soon as I upgraded my phone. I initially turned on all the new features. But seeing how it took about 5 hours to do the initial upload to the cloud and given the fact that it run in the background, I figured that was the culprit. I turned it off and battery life seemed to go back to normal. Basically, for what I have, the backups to my PC are good enough for me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I've had to plug my 3GS in twice a day since I got. That hasn't really changed for me.


Yeah, my 3GS has been pretty crummy since I got it as well. I'm hoping to switch to a 4GS, but I might have to wait til the next one comes out.

I actually don't EVER use my phone as a telephone, I'm just listening to songs during my commute, texting, checking CL/Kijiji, hockey scores, email, etc. I wouldn't say my usage is heavy compared to others, but still, if I don't plug mine in at night, I'll have a dead phone in the morning.

btw - my phone spends almost the entire workday plugged in, so that shows you just how bad it is when I go from 100% to 20-30% between 5pm and sleepytime.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, my 3GS has been pretty crummy since I got it as well. I'm hoping to switch to a 4GS, but I might have to wait til the next one comes out.
> 
> I actually don't EVER use my phone as a telephone, I'm just listening to songs during my commute, texting, checking CL/Kijiji, hockey scores, email, etc. I wouldn't say my usage is heavy compared to others, but still, if I don't plug mine in at night, I'll have a dead phone in the morning.
> 
> btw - my phone spends almost the entire workday plugged in, so that shows you just how bad it is when I go from 100% to 20-30% between 5pm and sleepytime.


I remember reading somewhere and I am not sure how true it is but I will throw it out there. It mentioned to not charge your phone with a cover on it. It apparently has something to do with the heat generated by charging and can reduce battery life.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I remember reading somewhere and I am not sure how true it is but I will throw it out there. It mentioned to not charge your phone with a cover on it. It apparently has something to do with the heat generated by charging and can reduce battery life.


Hmm, never heard that, but interesting anyway! 

My phone doesn't have a cover and never had (and it's got the scars to prove it!), so that's not the issue here. It's just poorly designed power usage. Or rather, cramming too many things that suck up power into a specific form-factor.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm kind of okay to wait a few days/weeks/months/years/decades for these things to sort themselves out before i get on board.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I remember reading somewhere and I am not sure how true it is but I will throw it out there. It mentioned to not charge your phone with a cover on it. It apparently has something to do with the heat generated by charging and can reduce battery life.


that wouldnt surrpise me. they get mighty hot when they are charging. I need to find a nice bumper case for mine. the one i ahve is far too thick but has saved my iphone at least 4 times now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> My battery life always sucked, so I haven't noticed a huge drop in longevity. The iPhone's one major design flaw is the fact that it needs to be plugged in every day. Useless. Other than that, it's a great piece of kit.


See, I got over 2 days per charge. And my phone isn't very old. Over the last 4 days I'd say I'd get 10 hours. But, sometimes it performs better, which makes the trouble soothing tough. I can't tell what it causing the problems. Right now I have practically every new feature of the os disabled.

Ps I am just repeating what I have been told, but as far as I know it's horrible for your battery to leave your phone plugged in all the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> Ps I am just repeating what I have been told, but as far as I know it's horrible for your battery to leave your phone plugged in all the time.


You should be discharging your battery regularly on your phone and any portable Apple computer you own.

http://www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html

http://www.apple.com/batteries/iphone.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> You should be discharging your battery regularly on your phone and any portable Apple computer you own.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html
> 
> http://www.apple.com/batteries/iphone.html


Ya that's what I have been told. It's not apple specific I dont think though. I think it's supposed to be good practice for any device that uses those types of batteries.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> You should be discharging your battery regularly on your phone and any portable Apple computer you own.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html
> 
> http://www.apple.com/batteries/iphone.html


their page says at least once a month. I definitely do it more than that. More like once a week. Like I said, it's plugged in all day because it has to be more than anything else. If I don't plug it in, I a) can't use it to play music at work, b) won't have any juice left for the ride home.

Regardless of how Apple would _like_ for me to use their product, it's a device intended for multi-purpose, on-the-go usage during the course of a day. It's a slick piece of gear, but it _does not_ do what it's supposed to due specifically to a lack of battery life. I love my iPhone and will get another once this dies, but I won't fool myself for one sec to believe the battery life prob will be fixed.


----------

